# Bethesda games.



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi all,

first time I ever played a Bethesda game was Oblivion back in 2010 (I need to download it again and mod the absolute shit out of it). I was instatntly hooked and still believe it to be far more superior to Skyrim.

I later tried out Fallout 3 and later on Fallout New Vegas. I enjoyed them both, especially because I love post apocalyptic themes and genres (be it books or movies) and FO3 had an amazing apocalyptic feel to it, wondering the Wasteland and such.

Unfortunately, being a huge fan of the series with a shit computer takes it toll, because I will not be able to play FO4...

So, is it good? Better than the 3rd installment or worse? I'm eager to hear others opinions!


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2016)

FO4 is really really good
there are some classic bethesda glitches, and the game is more fps and action imho than classic dialogue
but its a great game . i wish the story line was a bit more original or better thought out, but thats a personal preference

the settlement idea is amazing and really cool honestly i like it. wish they had more items you could use that were "nicer" looking 
i also wish you could remove dead bodies from the settlement areas. seems like something you would do imho in real life 

if youre interested in bethesda games you could try elder scrolls online which is amazing, and RAGE which is quite similar to fallout but an older game and pretty mad max like


----------



## Mount (Mar 13, 2016)

I couldn't help but to reply...Bethesda is part of Zenimax Media and the guy that owns it is married to Wonder Woman (Lynda Carter)... it is a good group of people there and my son loves the games they put out and had to have one of those pip boy edition Fallout 4 games, man is it crazy to spend that kinda money on games....... Happy Gaming and Happy Growing..


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> FO4 is really really good
> there are some classic bethesda glitches, and the game is more fps and action imho than classic dialogue
> but its a great game . i wish the story line was a bit more original or better thought out, but thats a personal preference
> 
> ...


THat's the only problem with Bethesda, they make these immense games, but forget about the quality of player interactions with the world and overall quest lines. Well, if they tried to compensate they would probably have to make one game every 5 years.

Are you playing on a computer by any chance? One word: MODS. That's why I absolutely love Bethesda, they have no problems with people modding their games, they make the engines real simple so everyone can do it. Honestly, give it a go. 
I've modded the shit out of Oblivion and Skyrim, really brings out the immersion. 

I see that esthetics are important to you haha, I had the same feeling when I saw someone building their house/settlement, those power generators looks pathetic- again, something that will be fixed in upcoming mods, FO4 is still relatively fresh.

You know I haven't tried ESO, but I've been hearing mixed reviews about it. I'm just waiting for TES V: Blackmarsh to happen.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> THat's the only problem with Bethesda, they make these immense games, but forget about the quality of player interactions with the world and overall quest lines. Well, if they tried to compensate they would probably have to make one game every 5 years.
> 
> Are you playing on a computer by any chance? One word: MODS. That's why I absolutely love Bethesda, they have no problems with people modding their games, they make the engines real simple so everyone can do it. Honestly, give it a go.
> I've modded the shit out of Oblivion and Skyrim, really brings out the immersion.
> ...


My problem with mods is that if it fucks your game you have no support from Bethesda which is completely understandable however I would rather not go through of loosing 90 plus house of save logs due to error and corruptions 
So I stay away from the mods
But yup I do play pc I have a custom built rig


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 14, 2016)

The problem is that FO4 is still too new, so I'm pretty sure the mods available are still full of bugs and/or not that complex.

But Skyrim mods for example are clean (most) and nearly all the huge overhauls have compatibility patches so it's all integrated together. 

BUT if I recall correctly The Elder Scrolls 6 is to be released this month? That's unofficial news apprently confirmed by Bethesda themselves (although that seems a bit dodgy), but it;s probably going to be in a few months.


----------



## vostok (Apr 11, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Hi all,first time I ever played a Bethesda game was Oblivion back in 2010 (I need to download it again and mod the absolute shit out of it). I was instatntly hooked and still believe it to be far more superior to Skyrim.I later tried out Fallout 3 and later on Fallout New Vegas. I enjoyed them both, especially because I love post apocalyptic themes and genres (be it books or movies) and FO3 had an amazing apocalyptic feel to it, wondering the Wasteland and such.Unfortunately, being a huge fan of the series with a shit computer takes it toll, because I will not be able to play FO4...So, is it good? Better than the 3rd installment or worse? I'm eager to hear others opinions!


Like so many games and apps these days, I felt F4 was nothing but a much needed upgrade from F3,

its still the same shitty inconclusive quests as in F3, graphics are an improvement, with moments of serious glitichi-ness,

The real deal is Beth bought the F2(fallout 2) from another game company, and attempted to 'patch' the continuity ...a BIG FAIL

for all the money they spent and made, common sense dictates 'you start again' and stick really close to the original story

*gun hysteria*, is still prevalent in F4, the ability to make impossible childish firearms, and adapting your own persona into the game

is seen as more important than the game itself, this we euros can only assume is meant to placate the local 'merican teen market?

I asked the guy back in Feb why the game was so un necessary large, (with many junk files ..free) 

his reply was to deter piracy ...lol

So after spending $100 on this game, one is expected to spend another $200 on a new video card

so this.. raises even more questions ...about the association of game companies and video card makers...

a suspicious area indeed?

is the game good ...yes but could be better

is it worth the money ...maybe but not for the video card, this game could run just as well on a F3 card

understand like in 3dtv..you do appreciate the tech improvements ...but they are transitory (u don't give a poop after 5 minutes)

the story or content is where you are at, the real question I wanna know the answer to ..

'why base it in Boston, where the hell is Boston, what a suburban shithole,' when theirs much better places to base a game

should you still play F3 consider the Regulator Pack at Nexus, 47 missions/quests some very good

if you have updated your video card ..? look to Stranded Deep, a survival crafting game,

if you got neither consider Fallout 1-2 for the original story and compare how Beth have deviated

*disappointed score 6/10 *


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2016)

if your video card can only handle games like f3 its time for a upgrade anyways.

some of us PC gamers dont mind have a good upgraded computer. we play more than just the one new game a year so its more important to us to have better upgraded hardware in our computers because we are playing all the latest games. 

people buy cheap video cards and than get upset when they cant play new games. spend the extra money IMHO buy one of the top video cards of the year, and than you wont have to upgrade for quite a while. 

just my two cents on hardware though


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 15, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> first time I ever played a Bethesda game was Oblivion back in 2010 (I need to download it again and mod the absolute shit out of it). I was instatntly hooked and still believe it to be far more superior to Skyrim.
> 
> ...


I have fallout 4 for xbox one and it plays fine with very few glitches. Two dlcs are out for it now. You should be able to play morrowind elder scrolls 3 on your old pc. It looks good when its modded and you should be able to find it cheap. They took some of the best stuff out when they made oblivion, for example levitation and telekinesis.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I have fallout 4 for xbox one and it plays fine with very few glitches. Two dlcs are out for it now. You should be able to play morrowind elder scrolls 3 on your old pc. It looks good when its modded and you should be able to find it cheap. They took some of the best stuff out when they made oblivion, for example levitation and telekinesis.


How do you like the DLC? I DL'd but have not touched yet. Love bethesda's stuff, but feel like they didn't put their full into this story line.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Apr 18, 2016)

vostok said:


> Like so many games and apps these days, I felt F4 was nothing but a much needed upgrade from F3,
> 
> its still the same shitty inconclusive quests as in F3, graphics are an improvement, with moments of serious glitichi-ness,
> 
> ...


Awww such a shame to hear that from a Fallout fan, I really thought the fourth installment wa going to be a huge overhaul of the previous ones. You're right, it's becoming a sort of continuity... but that's just the case with Bethesda.

And I have to give them credit for allowing the modding community to really delve into the game and change nearly every aspect of it... although that's still not the point even with 100+ mods (all compatible) you can still feel that they are forced onto the game, it's just not the way the game itself was actually meant to be made.
I honestly hope that one day they stick to the complete openess of the games, but actually make sure the stories are complex.

But the fact they constantly throw out DLCs is interesting as well, I like what they are doing, giving the community something to play and the modders even more areas in which to expand.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Apr 18, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I have fallout 4 for xbox one and it plays fine with very few glitches. Two dlcs are out for it now. You should be able to play morrowind elder scrolls 3 on your old pc. It looks good when its modded and you should be able to find it cheap. They took some of the best stuff out when they made oblivion, for example levitation and telekinesis.


I've been thinking of trying out Morrowind, I'm sure I'd be able to appreciate it despite the graphics (anyway the story is what matters).

Oblivion was the shit, I reinstalling it right now. Haven't played it in a few years but when I'm in game I will recognize everything as if I've played it just a month prior. I'll post stome pictures.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Apr 18, 2016)

So what would you guys want to see incorporated in a new Elder Scrolls game?


----------



## twistedentities (Apr 18, 2016)

I've enjoyed the hell out of fo4. Dlc isn't too bad. Wasteland workshop could have been part of another drop though. Having gotten the season pass at it cheapest in the beginning made it worth it. The automation Dlc was cool and fun but was short. Hoping inner harbor makes up for it.


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm slightly ashamed to say that, despite Skyrim being my all-time favourite, I've never played Oblivion... And I've only played Fallout: New Vegas. I've just downloaded Skyrim again though, I've got it on ps3 but it's not the same, and this time I got all the DLCs with it too cos I've never had them before and thought it'd change up my game a bit but so far the only difference is I randomly get attacked by Death Hounds, so that's nice. I'm seriously gonna have to try Oblivion soon.


----------



## vostok (Apr 18, 2016)

Oblivion was good, but Skyrim Rocked!...

and the online Multi Play Skyrim ...well ..it just vanished?

never heard of it again

many fans were distracted to that Assassins Creed thing

being able to modd all these Beth games 

is an important sales point


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 20, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> How do you like the DLC? I DL'd but have not touched yet. Love bethesda's stuff, but feel like they didn't put their full into this story line.


I haven't tried the dlcs yet. Ive been doing multiplayer sessions on rainbow six siege, the division and ark lately. I downloaded the doom beta the other day, so far it looks like bethesda botched that game. It looks like halo now.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Apr 20, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I'm slightly ashamed to say that, despite Skyrim being my all-time favourite, I've never played Oblivion... And I've only played Fallout: New Vegas. I've just downloaded Skyrim again though, I've got it on ps3 but it's not the same, and this time I got all the DLCs with it too cos I've never had them before and thought it'd change up my game a bit but so far the only difference is I randomly get attacked by Death Hounds, so that's nice. I'm seriously gonna have to try Oblivion soon.


The DLCs were a nice bonus, I liked playing as an Inquisitor (thanks to the mods) with Dawnguard. Although Dragonborn adds a whole new map/culture etc so I'd say it's much better.

Hmm.. Iblivion is really worth it, story wise it's bettert than SKyrim IMO, but you'll have to get used to the graphics and game mechanisms, don't expect to be duel wielding anything or having cool animations that's for sure.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Apr 20, 2016)

vostok said:


> Oblivion was good, but Skyrim Rocked!...
> 
> and the online Multi Play Skyrim ...well ..it just vanished?
> 
> ...


Good point, but it's also an excuse to be lazy over at Bethesda... oh well, Blackmarsh was meant to cme out this year thanks to some unofficial info. so let's hope they get this one right.


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 20, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> The DLCs were a nice bonus, I liked playing as an Inquisitor (thanks to the mods) with Dawnguard. Although Dragonborn adds a whole new map/culture etc so I'd say it's much better.
> 
> Hmm.. Iblivion is really worth it, story wise it's bettert than SKyrim IMO, but you'll have to get used to the graphics and game mechanisms, don't expect to be duel wielding anything or having cool animations that's for sure.


Oh well Skyrim is awful on my laptop anyway, if i played for that I'd have given it up by now. And the fighting is almost painful, by the time my character reacts to me telling him to move, my foe is behind me! Lol it's classic though. I haven't really played with mods too much, I don't think my laptop could take it, and I'm scared of fucking my game up. I'm still quite attached to this run through. Maybe when I'm further on I might play with it a bit, you know when you get to, like, level 50, and it starts to get boring? Actually no, that's when I'll get Oblivion. I always stick with what I know and end up with Skyrim but it does start to grate playing the same storylines and having the same conversations with people after the 20th play through!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 20, 2016)

The night is young. This is not me, I take no credit for it, I thought it was amusing and should share.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Apr 21, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> The night is young. This is not me, I take no credit for it, I thought it was amusing and should share.


Holy crap it looks amazing, I'm definitely going to try it out.


----------



## StashToker (Apr 21, 2016)

Umm.. How did I just now see this channel? Been gaming since the birth of Atari. I play BF4, Hardline, Battlefront, and world of warships casually currently. Loved all of the Bethesda games, except the new MMO it's not that good. Hit me up if you guys want to play a match or two on any of those.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Apr 28, 2016)

Love Bethesda games. Played Skyrim and fallout 3. Currently playing oblivion ( put on back burner for a bit. 94 hours in and still a ton of shit to do) and fallout new Vegas. I was super far in new vegas bury had to reinstall windows and I lost all my save files. Still gotta get fallout 4. I have eso in my steam but haven't really messed with it yet. At this point probably gonna be murdered by op players who have been on it for like ever..... Oh and elder scrolls six won't be out til like 2019. To the person who said it will drop in a few months earlier.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Apr 28, 2016)

I have morrowind on steam. I've heard its a great game and all but I couldn't get over the cheesy combat. Skyrim was the first elder scrolls game I ever played so looking past that is kinda difficult.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Apr 28, 2016)

The one thing that I will be eternally grateful for is the music in Fallout. Thanks to Bethesda I have fallen in love with the style of music from the 1940-1970 period.

"Congo, congo, congo I don't wanna leave the congo oh no, no, no, no nooooooo! Bingo, bango, bongo I'm so happy in the jungle I refuse to go."


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Apr 28, 2016)

Of course my all time favourtie:






Second:


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 28, 2016)

My personal favourite from Fallout: New Vegas 



But of course, it'll never be as good as my all-time favourite version of the song


----------

